
SJW attack survival guide (2015) [pdf] - chemodax
https://www.voxday.net/mart/SJW_Attack_Survival_Guide.pdf
======
kevincrane
Just a heads up, posting content from white supremacists is typically a bad
look.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vox_Day#White_supremacy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vox_Day#White_supremacy)

~~~
Jamwinner
Critique the speech, not the speaker.

~~~
kevincrane
Okay, the title of the article uses the phrase "SJW" non-ironically, it's
stupid speech by a racist speaker.

~~~
fargle
Are you saying that the term "SJW" must be used ironically, or else I am
stupid and racist? Is this ironic enough?

------
fargle
I don't care if these words were uttered by the Pope or by a vox day. They are
still true, and well put.

